# Whine sound coming from engine.



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a 07 rabbit. There is a whine sound coming from the engine. I check all the pulleys and changed both belts. The bottom pulley is new and three upper for the alt. and water pump are the original ones but when i spin them they have very little noise from them. I don't know is I should change them all. Does anyone have a clue on what I could be.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I've had a whine ever since i got my car. Sounds like a transmission whine to me, does it only happen while moving or do you get it when the car is in neutral too?


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

Gear and not in gear. Same with the clutch.


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

I will say, these are not the quietest engines...they are bad, but definitely not quiet. I guess I didnt notice it all that much on the test drive, but they do definitely have some distinct sounds. I can hear injectors ticking, cam chains rolling, and just a general whine. None of these are independently that loud...and I am also OCD/paranoid. By far the most annoying thing is the "rev hang", which makes the whine more noticable. If you have replaced the pulleys and belts, the only other whines (other than the normal 2.5l sounds) could be the alternator or AC compressor. Since you have an 07 you more than likely have no power steering pump.


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm probably going to change all the pulleys and see what happens. I'm hoping its not the alternator.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Mine has been whining since day one. 104k miles later...still whining.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

When i Rev high, my car upon shifting almost sounds like supercharger whine...I'm not sure if its my Wastegate,a pulley or the Trans with the lightened flywheel etc....but its been happening for some time so I'm not too concerned

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## calbrig1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mine sounds like tractor engine sometimes and on other occasions its so quiet at a stop light I press the accelerator to make sure it's still running. I think they are just noisy engines.


----------



## adamea1635 (Apr 11, 2006)

Coming from a VR6 the 2.5 seems quiet.. haha Only funny because it is true. :screwy:


----------

